# Online Partnerbörsen - keine Zahlung für Test bei Widerspruch



## DerTill (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich hier in das richtige Unterforum verirrt habe. Konnte mich nur daran erinnern, dass ich hier schon einmal in einem Thread über die verschiedenen Maschen von Partnerbörsen gelesen habe.

Zumindest eine Sache dürfen Sie nun nicht mehr:



> Nun gibt es  im Bereich der Online-Partnervermittlungen einen neuen Beschluss vor dem Landgericht Berlin. So hat die Affinitas GmbH, Betreiberin der Portale edarling.de und shopaman.de, bewirkt, dass Verbraucher nicht verpflichtet sind Persönlichkeitsanalysen von Online-Partnervermittlungen im Falle eines Widerrufs zu bezahlen. Ein ähnliches Urteil wurde im Jahre 2012 schon vor dem Hamburger Landgericht gefällt und nun von den Berliner Richtern bestätigt.


 
(Quelle:contractix)


----------

